# Broken Digit



## Ioanjuan (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi Vizsla community!

Just reaching out to see if anyone has any special advice for managing the healing process around a broken toe. 

My Viz Magi (6 months old) broke her third toe on her front paw about 3 weeks ago. Pretty clean break. Vet initially gave her medicam for 5 days and prescribed rest (not easy with a Viz) but after no improvement, made sense to x-ray and viola... found the break. Magi was given a splint (as it was a weight bearing toe), which unfortunately got wet a few days in (which meant we had to take it off). She spent a few days limping around again, after which she got re-splinted and re-x rayed (this was about a week and a half ago - they confirmed there was no improvement from the x rays - not surprising).

Anyway she's now on splint 3 after chewing splint 2 (sigh)... Vet was quite firm in saying if there was no improvement in 3 weeks again they may have to amputate her digit (seems extreme!). Fingers crossed we can keep her in this one uninterrupted for a full 3 weeks..

My question is... how have people ensured their viz is actually able to heal in this kinda situation / with this injury. As we all know they're bloody bonkers so keeping them rested is hard - and Magi is no different. She will quite happily run and jump around in her splint (which is not good at all!). She is crate trained - but it seems like real tough loving keeping her in that all hours of the day (apart from when she needs to toilet).

Any advice or experiences would be super helpful. Send up your prayers for Magi in the meantime!


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Poor Magi! What a worry. 

I've not had to keep a V pup on light exercise but I was wondering if you kept her on a leash attached to you she could at least not zoom around. Also I guess 'the cone of shame' to stop her chewing the splint if you're not around and loads of great things to chew. 

The longest lasting chews I've had for Greta are the front legs from deer. She skins them and then chews the hoof. I remove them before she starts on the bone itself, so no harm to her. A friend hunts deer and he recommended them and they are an absolute favourite and keep her busy for hours.

Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You have to closely follow the vets advice. 
Cone and donut collar, if that's what it takes to keep them away from the foot.
I've used a IV bag, that we cut the top off. Cut slits near the top, to run gauze through. It holds up better than other things, when you need to take them out to potty. Crate, and Leash only until it heals. 
Some dogs do have to have them amputated. You need to try, and do everything possible, to save the toe. If you don't, and it's amputated. She will still have to be in a cone of shame, and leashed it so that it can heal.
Some vets will prescribe Trazodone, to help keep them calm. But you're still going to have to watch her carefully, leash and crate only.


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

Ioanjuan said:


> Hi Vizsla community!
> 
> Just reaching out to see if anyone has any special advice for managing the healing process around a broken toe.
> 
> ...


My short hair had a cyst on one of her toes and she was in a cone for 2 months until it looked like it went away. The minute the cone came of she started licking it and over night turned it into a puss producer. I had to put her back in the cone for three more months before that thing completely healed to the point she didn't mess with it any more. Just imagine having a vizsla male in the house and a gsp in a cone for 5 months! She got good at going through the dog door though.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

@cosmoKenny
I feel for you.
I have my own year-and-a-half-old Vizsla, and she used her cone of shame like a weapon. I can't tell you how many times I got smacked with it. After two or three days I'd have to start duct taping, the cracks on it. After a week it was new cone time, as it was damaged beyond repair. Luckily it was only two weeks, and her Staples could be removed from her leg.
I have two six-month-old pointer mixes at the house, for Cane Rosso rescue. 
Lennon will be spayed tomorrow, and her brother McCartney will be neutered.
So three adolescent dogs in the house, and two will be in a cones of shame.
Think I'm going to need an evening drink, before this is over.


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

texasred said:


> @cosmoKenny
> I feel for you.
> I have my own year-and-a-half-old Vizsla, and she used her cone of shame like a weapon. I can't tell you how many times I got smacked with it. After two or three days I'd have to start duct taping, the cracks on it. After a week it was new cone time, as it was damaged beyond repair. Luckily it was only two weeks, and her Staples could be removed from her leg.
> I have two six-month-old pointer mixes at the house, for Cane Rosso rescue.
> ...


Lol! I forgot about duct tape. That's was exactly my experience. They go from cone of shame to franken cone. ;-)


----------

